# Key Combo to Eject CD at startup?



## mindbend (Jan 24, 2003)

Anyone know key combo to force eject the CD drive at boot time?


----------



## StarBuck (Jan 24, 2003)

You have to boot into the open firmware to eject the cd on startup.

Restart your mac holding down the apple key Alt key and the O and F keys.

Now just type ejectcd your cd will pop out and now type mac-boot.

StarBuck


----------



## ByerlyRips (Jan 24, 2003)

Just hold down the mouse button.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 24, 2003)

ByerlyRips is right with the easiest answer, just hold down the mouse button at power up, a loaded CD will eject. Macs have 'always' done this, used, before CDs, to eject floppies also!


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 24, 2003)

StarBuck, Mac's do not have an 'Alt' key as such, that have the Option key instead.
Although interestingly, my new iBook has Option with Alt listed right above it... :\


----------



## jove (Jan 24, 2003)

I sorta related anecdote.

My neighbor purchased a dual G4 w/  cinema display sometime ago. Being the good neighbor I helped her set it up. I controlled the drool.

No-matter what she did the computer would ALWAYS eject CDs on boot. An installer, I think Quark, screwed up her drive and we wanted to boot from CD. We spent a long time with Apple tech until somebody said, disconnect your mouse.

The faulty always down mouse button didn't let the computer boot from CD! She got a new mouse.


----------



## mindbend (Jan 24, 2003)

Funny mouse story.

I've used Macs a long time, and never bothered to learn or stumble across the "hold the mouse button down" trick. Thanks!

I've been doing the old paper clip force eject thing, which is really not so good, especially the gruesome way I'm doing it.


----------



## StarBuck (Jan 25, 2003)

Option Key you are showing your age the mac keyboard has not had one of those since the first G3.  

On some models of iMac the mouse button does not always work.

Also if you have put one of those great CD's with the copy protection on it.  The Mac will crash and the mouse button does not work at all.

You will then have to go into the open firmware.

Starbuck


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 25, 2003)

Just looking at a 17" Powerboook, has an option key right there ( but is has both labels, option and alt)  I've been an Apple service tech, never saw an iMac (or any other Mac) that won't eject a removable disk holding the mouse button down at power-up. but your anecdote about the awful copy-protect scheme may be correct, but all CD drives have an emergency eject switch or button somewhere.


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 25, 2003)

Thank you Delta, I needed some support! 
You are exactly right, both my old iMac DV, and my band new iBook have the Option Key.


----------



## ksv (Jan 25, 2003)

alt is the same as option 
don't know why apple has two names for it, though...


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 25, 2003)

i bet the name it so that the switchers don't feal confused! 

also i sware that i am the only on that calls the "command" key "Apple". i don't see command writen on it anyware all i see is an apple an that loopy square thingy! tell me the ansewer to that


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 25, 2003)

I think this is correctly called an OPEN APPLE key from Apple II days.  Well, does anyone know what that loopy thing is called?  I also usually call it the Apple key


----------



## phatcactus (Jan 25, 2003)

I thought "alt" had always been above "option..."  But then, I'm an idiot.  There was a discussion of the loopy thing a while back.  I forget where.  It is a road sign in some European country to indicate a sight-to-see of some kind.  I think.

I'm tired.

- Brian


----------



## Javintosh (Jan 25, 2003)

I read somewhere (in one of those Mac history sites - I'm such a dweeb), that it is a Swedish road sign used to indicate there is a campground nearby.


----------



## StarBuck (Jan 26, 2003)

I have now been very sad and checked 20 imacs that we have in the office and 5 emacs and a three tower G4's.  These all have alt keys no mention of option on them.  On the old G3's and one old 9500 we still have in the pile of scrap machines these keyboards have option on them.

I'm in the UK so keyboards are not the same as you have in the US.  So this might go to explain why you still might have option on them.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 26, 2003)

I lived in Cotwolds for over 2 years, I guess in UK, one doesn't get many options


----------



## StarBuck (Jan 27, 2003)

Yes Apple UK how we love them so


----------



## Bad Co (Jan 27, 2003)

Sometimes during boot hitting or holding the eject key works but holding the mouse button always seems to work better. Also if you are using a 2nd party keyboard such as macally f12 becomes your eject key. You know how often I try to use f12 on my endusers os9 systems, then remember that its a osx command.


----------



## michaelsanford (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeltaMac _
> *I think this is correctly called an OPEN APPLE key from Apple II days.  Well, does anyone know what that loopy thing is called?  I also usually call it the Apple key   *



Back in the day there were two: Open Apple (not shaded-in) and Closed Apple (shaded-in). I also call the command key Apple, it just makes so much more sense to my brain. The swirly thing is called, not surprisingly, the command symbol...


----------

